
Ddays a simple app for planning Thanksgiving with your family - RodyKaizen
https://ddays.app/en/
======
RodyKaizen
If you're looking for a simple way to organize Thanksgiving day, Ddays is a
great tool app to manage organization of Thanksgiving with your family. It
helps you to plan it with the following features: polls, todo lists , shopping
lists, list of contributions, lists of expenses, Chat, share photos. Save your
time and plan this special day easily with your family.

Cost: Free Get it for IOS and Android

